# Got a dojo close by ^_^



## Zangetsu101 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi! I just wanted to know if this school was legit or not. If it is then I'm joining. Here's the school's site http://www.wingchun.co.nz/ 

Please help I don't want to fall victim to a fake >.<


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing sets off warning bells for me, apart from the tortured writing style. But, one can't tell from a web site!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 21, 2008)

Agreed, however, Wing Chun schools are not called Dojo (that's a Japanese term)


----------



## Methos (Apr 21, 2008)

$6.50 thats CHEAP! im movin to new zealand.  Says sifu Tony Brooks learned from Ron Heimberger who i know learned from Ip Ching whos dad was Yip Man so its a rock solid TWC lineage IMO id go but im in America


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 22, 2008)

Methos said:


> $6.50 thats CHEAP! im movin to new zealand. Says sifu Tony Brooks learned from Ron Heimberger who i know learned from Ip Ching whos dad was Yip Man so its a rock solid TWC lineage IMO id go but im in America


 
$6.50 per hour. My school is like $2.80 if you go by hour.


----------



## tenth1 (Apr 23, 2008)

dont forget chongnhuka that american dollars are worth about twice as much as kiwi dollars!!!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 23, 2008)

True. I forgot about that. So, in te end, the price is about the same.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2008)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS*

Please review Martial Talk's fraudbusting policy and remember to keep the conversation polite and respectful. Full rules found here. 

Highlight from Fraudbusting policy.


> MartialTalk is not a forum dedicated to credential checks or outing frauds. Our goal is to provide a friendly, and an open area to exchange ideas, share thoughts, relax and network. Activities that disrupt our primary focus are not encouraged.



Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 4, 2008)

One of my kung fu brothers gave up trying to find a good wing chun school in New Zealand when he moved out there (sorry to insult any New Zealanders out there, but he did scour the country). In the end he trained BJJ!!!


----------

